# Pullman Tampers



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

wide range of PULLMAN tampers in stock

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Barista%20Tools/Coffee%20Tampers%20and%20Matts/pullman%20tamper


----------

